# 270wsm factory loads



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

what are some good factory loads in the 270wsm with a 130 grain bullet that still carries good energy at longer ranges?


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I've only tried three. My rifle hated the remington corlokts, kinda liked the federal power-shoks, and loved the winchester balistic silvertips. I've been wanting to try the federal premiums w/the nosler balistic tips but none of our local shops have had any.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Finally shot my 270wsm further than 100yds. Those 130gr ballistic silvertips shoot way flater than theye're suposed to. My rifle is sighted in an inch and a half high at 100 yards and a dead on hold would still break a clay target at 300yds. I know that sound like B.S. but those are the results I got.


----------



## mudstud (Nov 30, 2004)

ABhunter,

I don't shoot a 270WSM, but I do shoot a 7mmWSM, and the factory Federal Fusions (150 gr.) are the most accurate factory load in my rifle, better than the Winchester 140 gr. AccuBonds. If you are looking for a good factory load for deer, I would definitely put the Federal Fusions on your short list. I don't know what weight they are made in the 270WSM, probably 140's. Plus the Fusions are cheaper than most premium loadings, at least where I shop. I'm not a fan of Ballistic Tips. Good hunting!


----------

